# Diagrama o manual de servicio tv lcd Hitachi CDH-L32DIGS04



## triac15 (May 5, 2016)

diagrama o manual de servicio tv lcd hitachi CDH-L32DIGS04


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 2, 2016)

Bueno, nuevamente sacado de tecnosarios, el chasis del hitachi es un 8M29B, y justamente se las han apañado con el service manual de un noblex que usa el mismo chasis.

fuente:
http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=93&t=38859


----------

